# Melafix and Pimafix together????



## killar_fox (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it safe to use melafix and pimafix together?? Shoud you use the full dosage of each at the same time for piranha's? Does the carbon have to be removed for it to work?


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes you can mix them together. In fact, the label on pimafix recommends that you mix the 2 for max results. Also yes, you have to remove the carbon if you dose the tank with medication.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

lighter said:


> Yes you can mix them together. In fact, the label on pimafix recommends that you mix the 2 for max results. Also yes, you have to remove the carbon if you dose the tank with medication.










, for somemore information on melafix/pimafix you can visit 
www.aquariumpharaceuticals.com


----------

